# not a salmon



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Most of my fish pieces are Alaskan species, Alas, there are now Walleye up here. but had to make one anyway. 

Next I will steampunk up this model.

Test carving tonight, than painting tomorrow. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmmmmm...something fishy goin' on here.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Get some popcorn! Scottart is in the house and creating! Looking forwards to what follows!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I bet I know where you're heading with this one Scott! 🙂


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I bet I know where you're heading with this one Scott! 🙂


ohhhh that would be a fun model..


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yep, WALL-Eye. 🙂 it'll be great!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this to scale? Bet you could get a fin or two for it when sold. And I'm really looking forward to seeing the painted version.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Is this to scale? Bet you could get a fin or two for it when sold. And I'm really looking forward to seeing the painted version.


national Pun day.... well played... that's another fishing pun..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ready to CNC.

Going to run some tool paths on this based on the concepts used in stacked lettering carving... wait for it. looking for a 40 % reduction in 3D carving time.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great, Scott!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another style, Scott.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks great Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

here it is fresh off the cnc and straight to the painting easel. Ran of steam so will finish the painting later this week.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Another style, Scott.


John. carve that thing. looks great..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! That is so realistic, Scott; looks like a very well done taxidermy job.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great. I have been doing fish but I have been working on 3d for the laser, very time consuming


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another beauty Scott . You sure have a talent and eye for painting among other things


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good as usual Scott. Really like the finished project. Still got some of the steampunk influence left over in that frame.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good as usual Scott. Really like the finished project. Still got some of the steampunk influence left over in that frame.


Good catch on the Steampunk frame. I like how it contrasts with soft natural shapes..... and it finishes easily...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm all for easy finishing!!!!

Got a couple of my design cut out and stained. They look like crap with no poly since they're cut out of oak. Really rough looking. Will finish and post when I get back from NC. Grandkids come first!! Shop is shut down - will fire back up Sunday afternoon, evening, or Monday morning. Priorities. But still have over 100 pieces to get ready for the May Polish Festival.

When you giving painting lessons Scott?? I'm first to sign up.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Reminds me of fishing days with my Dad in Northern Ontario. Nice job Scott


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice work, Scott. The paint job is super.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Outstanding! Is the fish carved to "scale?"


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Outstanding! Is the fish carved to "scale?"


U R Punny


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> John. carve that thing. looks great..


Cut and finished a couple to see if there's any interest.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

John where did you get the stl file? I wish someone would come out with a good looking North American wildlife pack that looks realistic

Gary


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> John where did you get the stl file? I wish someone would come out with a good looking North American wildlife pack that looks realistic
> 
> Gary


Gary,

The Frame and log are from Vectric's Wildlife Series. The small fish are Vectric's included clipart. Background is Vectric Sand texture. The Walleye is from Scottart's Etsy store.


----------

